# Go forth and multiply!



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 11, 2005)

i want to know how often a pair of rats kept together should have a litter
(how long between each litter? and litter numbers?)
Cheers


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 11, 2005)

As many as you can get ! my average litter size is 10


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 11, 2005)

mine too... 'as many as you can get'? how often is that?


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 11, 2005)

I dont know really I have always usually got some youngins I now have about 10 females breeding with 3 horny boys


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2005)

if you keep the male with the female then she CAN get pregnant again straight after birth, just prior to the start of nursing. So thats about 3 1/2 weeks between litter.

Not sure how many back to back litters a female can sustain though


----------



## dee4 (Mar 11, 2005)

She will breed until she is around 3 years old, after that she's buggered, all worn out, stuffed, caput, shagged(literally), theres more but I'm not aloud to swear. Hope that's not an abreviation or anything.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 11, 2005)

Let me know if you wanna sell any Mick, Slinky is still refusing frozen although we try every week and the damn live ones are expensive.


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 12, 2005)

A young pair should breed every 21 days or so , wean the runners straight away or the afternoon before as they may kill or eat the new pinkies. The young rats should be ready to breed at about 6 weeks, give or take a week.
I would serious think about changing my breeders when they get over 1 year old as litter size and frequency drops dramatically.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 12, 2005)

runners?


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 12, 2005)

So you keep them together all the time pike ? in a monogamous relationship ? 
I love the way the males jump the females too :lol:


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 12, 2005)

Azztech said:


> runners?



:lol: the athletic ones with legs :wink:


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 12, 2005)

hmmm... i'm guessing he/she means the kittens from the last litter?


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 12, 2005)

Runners = weaners = 3weeks old, most people class them as pinkies when they are born, fuzzies when they are a week old and starting to get fur, hoppers when they are 2 weeks old and their eyes open and they jump alot and runners when they are 3 weeks old and ready to wean. I usually keep 3 girls to a boy for mice and 2 girls to a male rat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

*Go fourth and Multiply!*

:lol: Dee4, shagged,caput etc matey uuuuurinated meself laughn!!! Whos that little trouble maker pikeo1, hope he gets attacked by a rogue toad. :twisted:


----------



## hugsta (Mar 12, 2005)

*RE: Go fourth and Multiply!*

I am in the process of setting my rats up. I am now starting to keep 1m and 3 f to a tub. Once settled they get a long like a happy little family. They are breeding quite rapidly atm and I hope they keep going like that. A couple of the males are a bit old so I have about 20 weaners coming through that I ma growing out for future breeders.

I get about 16 or so for a couple of the females, the worst being about 12, but she is a bit older than the others. I regularly get them giving birth every 3 weeks.


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah thanks oldfella, but not a chance, id just get out my golf club..er er i mean plastic bag to put him in the freezer


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 13, 2005)

*RE: Go fourth and Multiply!*

so what u saying is that u can keep male in with the young and he wont kill them


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 13, 2005)

*RE: Go fourth and Multiply!*

ohh and what is the easyest and humain way to dispach of rats for freezing


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 13, 2005)

The male shouldnt kill them if theyre his, only if another rat has fathered them, there are exceptions though, and the most humane way to kill is breaking their necks, if your competant , or CO2


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 13, 2005)

ty sweet


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 13, 2005)

What is the preferred way of giving the neck crack ?


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 13, 2005)

Dong on the head to stun, or a tea towel on the head, grab the head, tilt to 90 degrees tothe body and a sharp tug


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah that sounds like what i do although i prefer the dong on a brick


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 17, 2005)

Ewww... do you two have a pulse ... lol


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 17, 2005)

Azza, if done properly it is instant, alot quicker than CO2, its the most humane way


----------



## rascal779 (Mar 22, 2005)

*RE: Go fourth and Multiply!*

should you take the mother and babies out of the main cage when they are born?

Or do you just take the male out? Ive heard many conflicting stories. When I take the mum and babies out I seem to have more survive. when I have left them in they tend to get eaten by the others.

What should I try?


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Go fourth and Multiply!*

i would say, that when you leave them in, it is the mum eating them, prolly stress related.
i always seperate my mums with their litter to another cage.
as soon as you mum is preggo, remove the dad. he'll even eat them at birth the little funker.


----------

